
Google Keep, a New Service for Taking Notes - denzil_correa
http://googlesystem.blogspot.in/2013/03/google-keep-new-service-for-taking-notes.html?m=1
======
andyl
How long before Google discontinues the service? I'll stick with EverNote.

~~~
lawdawg
Reader lasted longer than almost all of the (major) RSS readers combined. What
makes you think EverNote is going to be around forever?

Honestly, I don't understand the stance of using an inferior product (this
assumes you believe Keep will be superior to EverNote, if not, then why even
comment?) because you fear the superior one will be shut off. I rather use a
product from a company that has a history of providing mechanisms to take out
my data if/when they shut the product down instead of a startup/small company
that will probably lose all my data when they go bankrupt or get acqui-hired.

~~~
ryanhuff
The issue for many people is that these ancillary services from Google may be
found to not add value to Google's overall G+ strategy, and killed in the
interest of staying "focused". Google is simply not "all-in" with some of
these services. This just isn't the case for company's like Evernote.

~~~
Shooti
Presumably a product conceived post-G+ will be explicitly designed to add
value to the overall G+ strategy, so has less chance of getting to the point
of being shut down. Google Reader on the other hand was conceived in 2005 when
Google was all over the place and even then the management didn't like it.

~~~
mkr-hn
G+ is a tricky dependency. There's little confidence in it outside Google and
some factions in the tech press.

------
fusiongyro
It will be interesting to see if uptake is diminished by their recent shutdown
of Reader. It's hard to feel unwary of new Google services that don't smell
like something 90% of folks will use.

~~~
kdude63
There's no 'if' about it. Everyone still is, and will be pissed at Google for
quite a while.

~~~
niggler
you dont see a mass exodus from gmail ...

~~~
lukifer
Gmail is a significant enough profit center that it's unlikely to ever be
under threat. Reader didn't directly contribute to the bottom line (and
arguably led to fewer ad views).

------
alexholehouse
Phil Libin's long term plan for Evernote[1] is precisely what this sort of
application requires, and is at total odds with Google's product
release/discontinue approach.

Google Notebook was "discontinued" only a few years ago - and the kinds of
consumers who would be interested Keep almost certainly share a significant
overlap with those who two years ago were interested/used Notebook, and
therefore have literally been bitten by Google in _this exact space_ in the
last few years.

[1] [http://vator.tv/news/2013-01-17-phil-libin-on-an-evernote-
ip...](http://vator.tv/news/2013-01-17-phil-libin-on-an-evernote-ipo-it-s-a-
moral-obligation)

~~~
T_T
While I think this is an interesting point, at the same time, it looks like it
may have been more difficult technically and brand-wise for google to migrate
notebook to drive (which I think is the goal). It probably made more sense for
them to discontinue notebook, which had a relatively small userbase, and
relaunch it as a new product/brand under the drive suite.

------
erikj
I'm not sure if I want to touch any non-core (Search, YouTube, Gmail) Google's
services after the discontinuation of Reader.

~~~
random42
The thing is, a few weeks back Reader could be considered core Google
offerings.

~~~
lawdawg
Is this a joke? A product with less than 1-2 million active users can't
honestly be considered a "core Google offering".

~~~
kamaal
How many more million users are needed?

------
cygwin98
No way I'll give it a try. Bit by Google Notebook a few years ago.

------
lylejohnson
To be clear (for those of us who don't always click through and actually read
the articles), this isn't any sort of announcement from Google --- it's just
the results of some sleuthing that hint at a future note-taking service.

~~~
Achshar
It's more than a hint. The service was active on Google for some time a few
hours ago and then was pulled down again. It definitely exists, not a matter
of 'if' but a matter of 'when'.

------
elchief
Sorry google but you can fuck off this week.

------
pilif
Irony explained using an analogy:

A new experimental product by Google with a dubious monetization strategy at
best has the name "Keep".

------
ben_pr
This is a hard one. I'm a geek that loves to try new gadgets/websites and when
I find one I like I use it a lot, like Google Reader for example. The problem
with Google is I may get attached to one of their products and then a year or
two down the road they pull the plug on it. It's happened enough times now
that I don't even care to try Google products until it becomes as big as gmail
and I'm sure it wont just vanish. Anyways plenty of other good services for
taking notes that I can pay for and I'm sure they will be around for a long
time.

------
Tyrannosaurs
All the "how long will it last" sentiment aside, this looks like a great move
for Android - lists, notes and other basically structured data, synced across
your mobile devices which Google can provide on Android devices out of the box
if they want.

If they did do that it would also makes it less likely they'll pull it at some
point in the future. Bundle it with Android and you're going to hit hundreds
of millions of users very quickly. Even Google don't pull back from that sort
of thing without thinking.

------
Semaphor
Screenshots from Androidpolice they took while Keep was up for a short time:
[http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/03/17/google-keep-is-
live-...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/03/17/google-keep-is-live-google-
launches-a-note-taking-service/)

------
lucb1e
The most interesting about this is not that Google is building a new service,
but how everyone responds to it. All trust seems to be entirely gone among
most hackers around here.

------
sciwiz
This was live for a little bit last night. Here are some screenshots:
[http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/03/17/google-keep-is-
live-...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/03/17/google-keep-is-live-google-
launches-a-note-taking-service/)

~~~
bengillies
To stay actually on topic for once, if these screenshots are anything to go
by, Google Keep looks pretty bare bones and not really suitable as a
replacement for anything bar the most simple use case (of course, a couple of
screenshots does not a product make).

------
shoopy
This is some awesome commentary here.

Nobody even read the goddamn article. Bunch of parrots.

